# Recovered



## Chillnow (Sep 3, 2011)

I had my first attack at 18, in 1970 (yes, 1970!) after taking LSD. It plagued me, in episodes for the following 17 years although I never touched LSD again nor any other non prescription drugs for decades. I was diagnosed with panic disorder following the first attack and, later, with partial seizures expressed only as depersonalization. I came down with a bad, weird virus in my late 20s after which the episodes of DP really ramped up. Now we get to the good part.

In my mid 30s I was prescribed Alprazolam (Xanax) and it was all over for DP. I was "cured". I have had episodes since then when I have smoked pot which I revisited for a chronic condition but I can stop them within 20 minutes with Xanax. I was prescribed a high dose initially (6mg per day in 3 doses) but could not tolerate that much and cut it in half almost immediately. 3 mg. per day rendered me symptom free and allowed me to very quickly shed all the avoidance/phobic behaviour I had developed. I have taken a daily dose since that time but now take only 1 mg. per day at bedtime. Tolerance and dependence has not been any problem for me and I have, of my own volition, systematically cut back my dose over the years.

I am now nearly 60 years old and have had a wonderful and happy life because my symptoms were, finally, treated so successfully. I know others who have been similarly "cured" with this med. It's a great pity that it has such a bad rep. these days. I think, in part, it is because it is so successful and, therefore, is going to be used by people who use, and abuse, drugs including all street drugs to get them straight, fast when things go wrong or to bring them down fast. Also, Xanax became generic and, therefore, cheap just before SSRIs hit the market and demonizing it created a new market for what were new and more profitable drugs.

I know that one time posts can be looked upon with skepticism but I'd be happy to have the mod.s contact me with any questions they may. It was hell to have this condition. I was so lucky to, after 17 years, find such effective and side effect free treatment.

Peace out!


----------

